# Vorschläge GLT/HMI Software gesucht



## Toddy80 (10 August 2018)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einer GLT Software die folgende Anforderungen erfüllt:

- Webbasierte Visu
- ca. 50 Beckhoff SPS (BC9000, CX1010, CX9020)
- ca. 10.000 Datenpunkte
- Automatische Seitenskalierung (Handy, Tablet)
- Emailversand
- Benutzerverwaltung
- Alarmverwaltung
- Historische Daten mit Exportfunktion
- Grafische und einfache Erstellung der Seiten
- Deutsche Doku

Bin für Vorschläge dankbar.

Gruß
Toddy80


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2018)

Ignition SCADA is 100% webbassiert.
https://inductiveautomation.com/scada-software/
Nicht billig aber wesentlich günstiger als z.b. PCS7.

Den benötigte OPC Server für Beckhoff muss man bei Beckhoff besorgen.
Ob es ein Systemgrenze gibt das ein Problem wäre für die 50 Beckhoff CPUs über 1 OPC Server weis ich nicht.


----------



## APROLmicha (16 März 2019)

PROCON WEB von GTI -> jetzt Weidmüller.
Sehr günstig. 

Alternativ aber auch FlowChief zu empfehlen.

Automatische Skalierung wird nix, Da die seiten ja nir verkleinert würden. Es macht schon sinn die Seiten für's Smartphone/Tablet Extra zu bauen, damit die Lesbarkeit gewährleistet wird.

Ansonsten können die beiden alles was du möchtest.

MFG
Micha


----------

